# Yampa - Lost Kayak, downtown Steamboat Springs



## matthall24 (Jun 15, 2017)

Accidently lost my blue (with white) Jackson For Fun Kayak at the C-hole yesterday (6/14) in downtown Steamboat Springs. If you do find it downstream on the Yampa, please call me at 303-859-9800 or at 720-471-9262.

Thank you so much if you can help on this kayak recovery.

Matthew


----------

